# NJMP - Thunderbolt Circuit Track Event 6/12-13th



## 78 Rocco (Sep 23, 2002)

TrackDaze will be at NJMP - Thunderbolt for a weekend event... 

$430 registration fee 
4 - 30 min sessions per day.... 

 Best deal with the most track time you'll find at NJMP on a Weekend event: 

Who's in? 

Details and registration: 

TrackDaze NJMP 6/12-13th


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

I want to go sooo bad!!! I dont know if my car will be ready by then though.


----------



## RecklessFable (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm there on Saturday.


----------



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

how many people have registered so far and is it a drivers education? i am very interested


----------



## deepgrooves74 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Track daze...*

Wish I could go as well... Say Hi to my brother Colin Jevens... He runs all of the Track Daze events...


----------

